# CPU Luft Kühler



## Eiche (29. August 2007)

*CPU Luft Kühler*

wollte mei nen asus silent knight2 und den intel q6600 holen und wollte wissen ob er was bringt !ohne zusatz kühlung in einem geschlossenen gehäuse


----------



## sYntaX (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Gehört das nicht ins Board "Luftkühlung" ? Luftkühlung ist ja eigentlich keine "Extreme Kühlmethode(n)"


----------



## Eiche (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

ja kann es aber nicht verschieben ist mir auch aufgefallen


----------



## sYntaX (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Ein Admin wird sich schon finden


----------



## dogy (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

also ich habe diese Kombi (Q6600 und Asus Silent Knight) und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden damit. Im Idle haben die 4 Kerne zwischen 40-45°C und der Lüfter ist dabei dank der guten automatischen Lüftersteuerung des Gigabyte P35- DS3P nicht zu hüren. Bei 100% Auslastung jedes Kernes erreicht keiner der Kerne die 50°C laut Core Temps. Und der Lüfter ist dabei immer noch auf min Leistung! Denke, wenn man ihn ans Maximum treibt wären die Temperaturen keine 50°C 
PS: Ich habe einen Big Tower und ein sehr gut belüftetes System. Ohne Zusatzkühlung sind die Temperaturen dementsprechend höher. Aber eben- der Kühler hat noch massig reserven

@sli: Wenn man die Masse (und den Preis für'n Kupferklotz ) anschaut kann man diesen schon fast "extrem" nennen


----------



## Eiche (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

cool habe es eh nicht ohne zusatz kühlung vor das überleben die wenigsten festplatten eine habe ich schon retten müssen nach 8h schreiben und lesen gleichzeitig im hochsommer (speedfan meinte 74°C glaube ich, im raum wahren es 35°C) danch startete er auch nicht mehr das hat mir gelangt


----------



## Marbus16 (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Ohne Zusatzkühlung ein einem geschlossenen Gehäuse kann man vergessen. Mindestens ein entlüftender 120mm Lüfter an der Rückwand und ein entlüftender 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Netzteil sind erforderlich für eine pasable Kühlung.

Als Kühler würde ich den Thermalright Ultra120-Extreme empfehlen, das ist der zweitbeste Luft-Kühler auf dem Markt. Der Beste Kühler hört auf den Namen IFX14 und kostet schlappe 66.


----------



## Eiche (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

autsch das sind ja frei nach den moto mehr ist besser wie gut kühlen und woher kennst du die kühl leistungen den der geminiII ist kein guter kühler (quelle pcgh08/2007 bericht kalt serviert) und der ist von konzept her ähnlich 
ach ja ich hate vor mir einen midi tower zu holen Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition (Silber) und 2x80mm lüfter dazu. habe das mal ausgerechnet das macht einen luft durchsatz von ca.436m^3/h ohne netzteil :p naja und der cpu kühler dann für den hoch sommer


----------



## Kovsk (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ohne Zusatzkühlung ein einem geschlossenen Gehäuse kann man vergessen. Mindestens ein entlüftender 120mm Lüfter an der Rückwand und ein entlüftender 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter im Netzteil sind erforderlich für eine pasable Kühlung.
> 
> Als Kühler würde ich den Thermalright Ultra120-Extreme empfehlen, das ist der zweitbeste Luft-Kühler auf dem Markt. Der Beste *Luft* Kühler hört auf den Namen IFX14 und kostet schlappe 66.


Der beste Luft Kühler, den der beste Kühler ist ein anderer, und zwar Marke Eigenbau "Stickstoffkühler"


----------



## Marbus16 (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Kühlleistungen? Die weiß man, wenn man OC-BNerichte mit Core2Quads durchliest 

3GHz waren mit dme Ultra120-Extreme kein Problem, der IFX14 kühlt dank der nochmals größeren Oberfläche und des Extra-Kühlers nochmal besser.

Der GeminII ist relativ weit unten einzustufen, Scythe Ninja und Mugen sind ohm immer noch vorzuziehen.


----------



## Eiche (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

was für berichte meinst du und die intel cpu alla core2 laufen bis 70° stabil also geht da wohl mehr als 3ghz ne ich meine erstmal unübertaktet und wie heiss wahr der q6600 mit 3ghz?


----------



## Marbus16 (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Mit Boxed-Kühler gerht er unter Vollast meist an die Throttling-Grenze, also 80°.

Über Normalbetrieb-Temps kann ich nicht berichten, ich meine aber, dass die Temps mit einem auf 3GHz übertakteten Quad ca. 60° unter Vollast betrugen.


----------



## Eiche (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

das klingt doch schon besser und der asus silent knight ist dann theoretisch genau so gut und kostet nur 44 und kühlt vielleicht sogar besser ?


----------



## Marbus16 (29. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Die genannten Thermalright Kühler sind in ihrer Kühlleistung ungeschlagen. Der kleine Asus Silent Knight dprfte da nicht allzu viel wettmachen.

Nebenbei hast du bei den Thermalrights auch den Vorteil, dass du hier jeden beliebigen 120mm Lüfter anbauen kannst, vom UltraLowNoise-Lüfter bis zum 220m³/h Delta-Lüfter.


----------



## Eiche (31. August 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

in welchem gehäuse soll man die dinger unter bringen?
meinte eigentlich nur für ein miditower. die kühler die genannt worden sind 15cm hoch wo geht so was ia einen midi tower?

ich suche eigentlich ein der besten cpu kühler für miditower.


----------



## Marbus16 (1. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Das geht auf jeden Fall in einen Miditower 

Mess doch einfach mal die Entfernung CPU zu Gehäusewand aus, idR sind da mehr als 15cm luft


----------



## Eiche (1. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

naja mein wuschgehäuse hat eine besonderheit und asus silent knight 2 ist auch nicht gerda klein.
die abmessung vom silent knight sind L115xH140xB110mm.
ein 250mm lüfter ist im gehäuse seitenwand des halb geht das schlecht mit dem luftstrom. den ordentlich hin zu bekommen wird eh schwierig aber stimmt das gehäuse ist 200mm breit.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/prodPicPopup.html?cmd=none&artno=TQXS16&view=0

mir währe am liebsten ein lüfter der die luft aufs mainboard drückt wie der Scythe Andy Samurai Master.


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*



zeffer schrieb:


> mir währe am liebsten ein lüfter der die luft aufs mainboard drückt wie der Scythe Andy Samurai Master.


Dann nehm doch den. Afaik gibt es in der Bauart nichts besseres.


----------



## Marbus16 (1. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Die 250mm Lüfter bringen eh nicht viel. Besser ist immer noch ein gerichteter Strom, 120er vorn, 120er hinten. Und da haben Towerkühler nen unschlagbaren Vorteil 

Der 250er würd nur nutzen, wenn du ein Asus Hitzkopf-Board mit Heatpipes hast, damit da oben genügend luft hinkommt.

Außerdem werden so die HDDs schlechter gekühlt, denn die Luft kann ja nicht von vorn kommen und über die HDDs streichen


----------



## Olstyle (1. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Die 250mm Lüfter bringen eh nicht viel. Besser ist immer noch ein gerichteter Strom, 120er vorn, 120er hinten. Und da haben Towerkühler nen unschlagbaren Vorteil
> 
> Der 250er würd nur nutzen, wenn du ein Asus Hitzkopf-Board mit Heatpipes hast, damit da oben genügend luft hinkommt.
> 
> Außerdem werden so die HDDs schlechter gekühlt, denn die Luft kann ja nicht von vorn kommen und über die HDDs streichen



Man könnte aber auch die Luft zur Seite rein pusten und vorne und hinten absaugen.


----------



## Marbus16 (1. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Allerdings müssen dann die Kabel sehr genau verlegt werden, außerdem bekommt dann das Mainboard nicht mehr den gesamten Luftstrom ab, denn die Luft wird vorher weggesaugt 

Außerdem besteht vorn noch das Problem, dass die Front nicht allzu durchlässog ist und hier ein schnellerer Lüfter eingeseetzt werden müsste, um die Luft nach vorn rauszudrücken. Reinsaugen ist eher einfacher, da dafür ja alle Gehäuse konstruiert sind


----------



## Eiche (1. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

das gehäuse verfügt über ein 120mm lüfter vorn und paltz für 2x80mm hinten die ich auch ein baue mit 2x77m^3/h ,von vorderen 120mm kenne ich nicht die leistung, der250mm macht 215m^3/h und das netzteil saug dann auch ab.
hatte mir auch schon überlegt die luft in alle richtungen abzusaugen da das gehäuse vorn recht offen gebaut ist siehe link seite 2.
mainboard p35-ds3p.


----------



## revil (2. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

alöso ich habe auch den q6600 und als lüfter den scythe mugen aka infinity (44). der lüfter ist meiner meinung nach am besten. im idle habe ich so zwischen 26-27° bei einem takt von 2,97 und bei last nie höher als 50°. ich könnte mein cpu eigentlich locker weiter takten nur ist mein mainboard kagge für quad und beschränkt quadcores bei einem fsb 330. außerdem ist der kühler dank seinem lüfter mit 1200rpm sehr leise bzw fast unhörbar.
der einzige nachteil ist die größe und die halterung. die halterung benutzt zwar pushpins und halten auch sehr gut zumindest bis jetzt ^^ trotzdem würde ich noch ein retention kit holen dazu(7)


----------



## NEoCX (3. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Hab auch die Combi Q6600 @ 3,0 GHz mit dem Scythe Infinity aufn GA-P35-DS4, siehe Sig. Im Idle läuft der Lüfter bei ca. 800 U/min, unter Last bei 1100 U/min, die Temps bewegen sich dann ungefähr bei 60°C CoreTemp. Als Wärmeleitmittel nutze ich die Liquid Pro, kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Malkav85 (4. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Bei mir ists nen 6700 @ 3,3 Ghz Standart Vcore. FSB bei 330mhz.
Als Kühler benutze ich nen Scyth Mine Rev.B mit 5V Adapter für den Lüfter. Hab idle ca. 30°C und unter Volllast max. 60°C.

Hab mir aber jetzt für meinen LAN Rechner nen Pentium D 805 geholt und auf 3,2 übertaktet...der hat aber ne enorme Hitzeentwicklung :eek: Benutze nen Scyth Samurai Z ohne Drosselung des Lüfters  Aber kommt ja bald nen 6300 drauf und der wird auch übertaktet ^^


----------



## maurice (4. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Hab einen e6600 hab ihn auf 3,0 Ghz geschraubt möchte noch mehr. aber ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welchen kühler ich nehmen soll. Er sollte leistungsstark und so leise als möglich sein. hab ein nzxt zero gehäuse (genug luft zum atmen hat er ja)


----------



## Malkav85 (4. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Wie schon beschrieben ist der Scyth Mine Rev.B sehr gut oder der Mugen. Für anspruchslose PCs würd ich sogar nen AC Freezer 7 Pro nehmen. Denn der ist leise, günstig und hat auch ne gute Wärmeableitung.


----------



## maurice (4. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

danke für den tipp 

welche paste nehmt ihr? oder hat einer von euch erfahrung im umgang mit den Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad??? hab viel positives aber leider auch negatives gelesen und gehört      was meint ihr


----------



## HeNrY (4. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Ich nehme meistens Arctic Silver 5 oder Arctic Ceramiquè.

Von den Metallsorten habe ich auch gutes und schlechtes gehört... die Pads sollen sehr schwierig im Umgang sein (zu klein/groß, schlecht zu reinigen). Die Flüssigmetalle in Spritzen sollen da schon besser sein. Gibt es imho auch von Coolaboratory.

Unter den WLPs ist es letzten Endes auch eine Glaubensfrage 

Fakt ist, dass die WLP im Wärmetransport den Metallern ein paar Grad nachstehen.


----------



## Marbus16 (5. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Solange du den Arctoc Cooling Freezer 7 Pro nimmst, klemm den Kühler so drauf - es ist bereits eine gute Paste aufgetragen


----------



## maurice (6. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Will einen alten pc etwas leiser machen. Das ist so ein complett pc vom Hofer = Aldi (für die deutschen unter euch) oder so. Der ist irre laut wollte jetzt einen neuen Kühler kaufen aber das Ding hat einen Sockel 462 und ist ein xp2800+.

Der Kühler sollte eine gute temp bringen aber vor allem sehr leise sein wenns geht und fast das wichtigste günstig sollte er auch noch sein 

welchen könnt ihr mir dafür empfehlen bin für die cpu´s noch zu jung das ich mich dort gut auskenne


----------



## Marbus16 (7. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Ich würd den nehmebn, da ist auch gleich ne Lüftersteureung mit bei


----------



## maurice (8. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Frage:  

ist ein Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme in kombi mit einem SilanX Fan Ixtrema Pro IXP-76-18-120x25 eine gute Wahl wenn ich einen e6600 an seine Grenzen bringen will??? 

Oder soll ich doch einen Freezer 7 Pro, wie ihr vorgeschlagen habt, nehmen ?

Bin mir nicht sicher hab jetzt nämlich einen Thermaltake BigTyp 120 VX drinnen und der ist mir zu laut unter Volllast wenn ich meinen e6600 zu Höchstleistungen treiben will. bei 3,0 Ghz schnurrrrt er bei 1400 rpm aber wenn ich mehr brauch ist er laut


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

@maurice: Du vergleichst gerade einen Low Budget Kühler mit dem besten aber auch teuersten Luftkühler auf dem Markt. 
Das einzige was bei den AC Freezern referenzverdächtig ist, ist die mitgelieferte WLP (MX-1 bzw. bald MX-2) die du wenn du Flüssigmetall scheust auch einzeln kaufen solltest.
Der Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme sollte auf jeden Fall noch einmal etwas mehr Leistung als derBigTyp(der Freezer ist eher schlechter als der)bringen, allerdings würde ich einen S-Flex als Lüfter einsetzen.


----------



## maurice (8. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Hat der 120 extrem genug Auflagerfläche durch seine konkave Form bei einem 775 chip?

Der S- Flex den dur mir da vorgeschlagen hast ist lauter bei etwas weniger leistung als den von mir gennanten SilenX Fan. Als Alternative wäre da noch der Nanoxia FX12-1250, wenn du auf die Probleme des SilenX mit den Lagern kommen willst. Nur bei den Nanoxia hab ich keine Bewertungen gefunden ob sie gut oder schlecht sind.


----------



## Marbus16 (8. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Die Nanoxia sind schon sehr gute lüfter, ich würd aber den 2000er nehmen. Den kannst du bei Bedarf halt auch runterrregeln mit dem mitgelieferten Poti.

Die SilenX haben den Nachteil, dass man den Luftstrom meist als sehr laut empfindet. Also müsstest du, trotz dass der Lüfter an sich leise ist, ihn noch runterregeln.

Auflagefläche genug hat er, denn der IHS von Intel ist meist genau in der Form gebaut - 100% glatt sind diese ja nie, der Kühler ist auf den IHS somit optimal angepasst. Wenn du aber noch mehr rauskitzeln möchtest, müsstest du die CPU und den Kühler schleifen, um einen optimalen Wärmeübergang zu erreichen. Dabei geht dir aber die Garantie flöten.


----------



## Olstyle (8. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*



maurice schrieb:


> Hat der 120 extrem genug Auflagerfläche durch seine konkave Form bei einem 775 chip?


Gerade die genannten MX-Pasten von Arctic Cooling können recht große Unebenheiten gut ausgleichen. 
Noch besser geht es,wie schon gesagt, wenn man CPU und Kühler nachschleift.


----------



## Ralphi (8. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Okay, nachdem ich hier mal viel gelesen hab, und ich meinen Xeon X3210 etwas kühler haben wollten, damit ich noch mehr takten kann. 
Also bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen mir den Thermalright XFI-14 zu bestellen.
Gestern ist dieses Monster bei mir eingetroffen ...dazu habe ich gleich 2x Papst 4412 F/2 GP mitbestellt, da diese nen 4-Pin Molex haben und somit als CPU Lüfter verwendet werden können.

OKay das ding ist wirklich RIESIG und passt natürlich mit dem "Rückseiten-Kühler" nicht in mein Gehäuse.

Ich habe nun vergeblich nach einer Kompatibilitätsliste gesucht, da ich mir nun ein neues Gehäuse zulegen will. 
Momentan habe ich ein Silentmaxx ST-11, das ist aber leider zu schmal für den Kühler und ich habe auch in der Tiefe zu wenig Platz.

Nun habe ich das Coolermaster Stacker im Auge. Oder hat jemand noch einen Besseren Vorschlag?

Ich würde gern meine vorhandenen 80er Noiseblocker weiterverwenden.


Grüße,
Ralphi


----------



## Marbus16 (8. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Die 80er Lüfter kansnt du am besten durch die entsprechenden 120er Modelle ersetzen, Gehäuse mit Löchern für 80er Lüftern findet man nur im Low-Bugdet-Bereich.


----------



## LoyKucci (8. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Hab den Asus Silent Knight und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ist sehr leise und kühlt richtig gut; mein e6750 hat idle ca. 23°C je Kern. Unter Volllast bis ca. 40°C.


----------



## ioda (12. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Meiner Meinung nach solltest du dir einen Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro um 15  und n paar Gehäuselüfter um das Restgeld zulegen, ohne gehäuselüfter kannst du ein System vergessen


----------



## Soulsnap (12. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Also ich hätte dir nen Coolermaster GeminII mit 2x 120mm Silverstone FM122 Lüftern empfohlen. Die Beiden Lüfter haben nen Luftdurchsatz von 183cm3 die stunde und haben jeder ne Lüftersteuerung dabei.Der Kühler an sich ist zwar Klobig und je nach Board schwierig einzubauen aber ich fahre damit sehr gut. Mein Prozesoor (E6750) wird damit bei standart takt unter last fröhliche 10°C warm also denk ich mal das der bei deinem auch reichen müsste..


----------



## Klutten (12. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Ohne dir die Illusion zu nehmen.... 

Eine Luftkühlung ist energetisch gesehen ein Kreisprozess. Dabei ist es physikalisch absolut unmöglich, dass dort wo die Wärme aufgenommen wird (Prozessor), eine niedrigere Temperatur erreicht wird, als an der Stelle wo sie abgeführt wird (Kühlrippen). Bei einem Prozess mit 100% Wirkungsgrad könnte daher also maximal die Gehäuseinnentemperatur erreicht werden. 

...und da jeder Prozess Verluste aufweist und im Falle von CPU-Kühlern zudem Wärme schneller produziert als abgeführt wird, ist das nicht machbar. Ein gutes Beispiel ist der Ottomotor. Im Endeffekt genau der gleiche Prozess - der maximale Wirkungsgrad liegt bei ca. 35%. ...Wow, man stelle sich da mal 100% Wirkungsgrad vor. Jeder Kleinwagen wäre ne Rakete. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass die besten Kühler ein Temperaturdelta von maximal 15-20° schaffen. Das heißt, dass...

Raumtemperatur + Temperaturdelta = Prozessortemperatur

Somit sind Prozessortemperaturen um 35-40° kaum zu toppen.

Ein Hoch auf Energielehre und Kraftwerkstechnik


----------



## Soulsnap (13. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

lol..... ich hab hab ca 25°C umgebungstemperatur und meine CPU hat 10°C. Widerspreche ich jetzt den Physikalischen gesetzen? Aber ganz hilfreich dein vortrag. Danke


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Widerspreche ich jetzt den Physikalischen gesetzen?



Ja!!! (mit Luftkühlung)


----------



## Eiche (13. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

nein deine Cpu hat sich noch nicht auf raumtemperatur erwärmt sonst währe sie nicht 10°c kalt.
ausser du hast wasser in deinem gehäuse was verdunstet:p!


----------



## ioda (13. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Meistens ist bei solchen werten der thermometer (wenn man das so nennen darf) der cpu kaputt, das kann vorkommen
und 10 Grad sind wie oben gesagt unmöglich


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

Früh morgens, den Raum durchlüftet, Rechner angeschmissen und direkt die Temperatur abgelesen. Eine Kühlpause gelassen, wäre auch möglich. So lässt sich das plausibel erklären - aber nicht bei 10°C (Kühlschrank?!) und Luftkühlung.


----------



## Klutten (15. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

@ioda

...du darfst es Thermometer nennen. Temperaturfühler würde es besser treffen.


----------



## Piy (26. September 2007)

*AW: CPU Luft Kühler*

es liegt mit großer sicherheit an dem programm, der die temp ausliest. der sensor im prozessor misst afaik nich die temperatur, sondern die grenze zur tjunction, die von typ zu typ unterschiedlich ist, weshalb viele programme das falsch hochrechnen.
allerdings sind so niedrige temps n bisschen krass ^^


----------

